

American ISPs to launch massive copyright spying scheme on July 1 - antr
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/03/15/american-isps-to-launch-massive-copyright-spying-scheme-on-july-12/

======
ecubed
Is this legal?

~~~
wmf
Yes.

